# LotR Balrog vs Daemon Princes



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone have a size comparison of these models, for kitbashing/converting? i really like the Balrog, but I'm worried that it's much too large to play a Demon Prince.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a good friend that has one. and its a pretty close Match to a demon Prince. The proportions are slightly different becuse of how the creatures are sculpted but that can be overcome with GS Ill see if i can get a pic of his tomorrow and put it uo for you.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

guy in my group uses it like a greater demon of Khorne, Awesume looking that is and it looks about the right size, not that we have any princes lieing around to compare it too mind. 

How tall is a demon prince and a greater demon anyway?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not sure, honestly. Greater Demons, I think, are even larger than Demon Princes. I own one Prince, and wingspan aside, he's probably not much larger than a Dreadnought at the central mass. Greater Demons seem to be larger models, but I was hoping to use the Balrog for something more customized. Maybe even for a Be'Lakor, painting up the fire as shadowflame instead. it sounds like he might be too large however, for anything other than an official Bloodthirster.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The Balrog is pretty big for a Daemon Prince but it's not impossible to do. Just keep in mind that using the Balrog as a daemon is a VERY widely used conversion so you're not going to have a particularly unique model, which is what most people go for when they start exploring different systems.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Unfortunaetly the only comparison i have is with a SM and a SM Dread. but it should give you and idea of the sizing and proportions. Its a huge model but mainly because of the wingspan


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As far as I am concerned it is a great fit. I use the balrog model as a bloodthirster in my demons army and I used to use him as a dp with wings in my csm army. Only hassle is his huge wings, can make him difficult to place on the battlefield but he looks damn impressive. In the demons army as a bloodthirster he is perfect. Huge and impressive, and with the bloodthirster rules, utterly devastating.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

the balrog looks exactly like a demon prince but on fire


----------

